# Reviews for brand new resorts



## lweverett (Jul 9, 2005)

Although you can see reviews after 6-1-05 by hitting the link from the old review page, how can you access reviews for T/Ss that were not added to the review section until after 6-1-05.  I would think that a review would have been posted for Marriott's Surf Watch, but since the resort does not show on the old page at all, there is no way to link to reviews after 6-1, is there?


----------



## Keitht (Jul 9, 2005)

I can only speak for the European Section and in that I would add the resort to the regional home page, with the link to the new database.
I can however tell you there are currently no reviews in the new database for Marriott's Surf Watch.


----------

